# anarcho-step(?)



## deleted user (Jun 26, 2013)

hello all! i thought i would share my music with you guys. i produce many forms of EDM and its really my biggest passion right now. Currently set up in oakland. but ya, i try to make my songs politically concious, they arent just something to dance to. The title of the EP im eventually going to put out once i get set up again is "something to say" because thats something lacking in EDM, something to say. anyways, enjoy!

*For the oogles who obviously dont like to read:*

i put anarcho in front of it because i make edm with a anarchist message behind it. i dont make music just to dance to. 

its not a commercial scheme, i do not require anyone to buy my music...*ever*.

i dont care about "your definition" of anarchist music.


https://soundcloud.com/extract

*all free to download.*


----------



## deleted user (Jun 26, 2013)

id say after comatose is when i started getting the hang of things. all the other songs are pretty old


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming/trolling aint cool. Posts deleted. Keep the thread on topic please.
On that note, not too shabby. Typically I like more house style EDM, kinda like the second track you have on there, "in the lone we gather". nicely done!


----------



## deleted user (Jun 26, 2013)

EphemeralStick said:


> Flaming/trolling aint cool. Keep the thread on topic please.
> On that note, not too shabby. Typically I like more house style EDM, kinda like the second track you have on there, "in the lone we gather". nicely done!


thanks for the feedback. ya i made another glitch song, but it was 140 beats per minute, opposed to 200 like that one. just didnt make sense. i guess i should have left it up, but meh.


----------

